# ... high blood sugar ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Can anyone point me in a helpful direction for information pertaining to "non-traditional medicine" to control high blood "sugar"?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

are we talking out of control diabetes or just high sugar?
Diet is your best bet. Cut out the the white stuff . White flour,White Sugar,anything processed.... Meat,veges,cheese,and whole grains should be the basis of your diet. That being said If you are dealing with out of control diabetes you probably need some type of health care professional to monitor you. Look up Chromium and I think cinnamon to help balance your sugar. There is lots of helpful information out there just be careful of anything "selling" a product as their info will be biased to that product.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The first natural steps are diet and exercise. After that cinnamon is considered to be good at helping control it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I'm researching but wanted some personal experiences some may have had in here.

It isn't me but a dear friend of mine. He is on Rx drugs and does watch his diet, though doesn't exercise much. I'm concerned about him as it was high recently.

I'll mention the cinnamon to him. Thanks


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, exercise is EXTREMELY effective for controlling blood sugar. It will be difficult at first...that same "sugar" that is slowly damaging the kidneys, arteries, eyes, and feet is also working in the joints and exercise will HURT at first. But it does SO much good if someone can stick with it!

mon


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Needs to stop grains, even whole wheat and oats.

Read: Wheat Belly.

Amazon.com: Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back to Health (9781609611545): William Davis: Books


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Alice! I was going to post that also!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm insulin resistant, and I see a doctor who chooses herbal formulas first, if it's possible. For me she chose two: one called Insinase by Metagenics, and another called Diaxinol by Ortho Molecular. Neither is cheap; but they're far more benign and have none of the side effects of metformin. 

Cinnamon is great; but make sure you're getting the right cinnamon. Cassia cinnamon is the most available, and the type most commonly found in the grocery. But in the doses recommended for blood sugar reduction, that variety can be hard on the liver. Ceylon cinnamon is a great one to take in capsules or on food, and is gentle to the liver. I get mine on Amazon.

My diet's been pretty good all along, but these little helpers give me an A1c of 5.0.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Stress will raise blood sugar as effectively as a big slice of chocolate cake. Stress increases insulin resistance. I second the recommendations for cinnamon and exercise.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Gymnema Herb Profile


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Horseyrider, which ceylon cinnamon are you ordering? Thanks!


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

I am the author of the book, The Diabetic Pastry Chef, available at Barnes and Noble and on Amazon. I teach diabetics how to bake pastries without adversely affecting their blood glucose levels. Mt blog is The Diabetic Pastry Chef.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'm forwarding all this information to my new friend.


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

I was told that I had Diabetes during my once a year physical last year. They seemed so gleeful about wanting to get me hooked on medicine right away, and to take their classes. I told them no. I started a diet and excersise program right away, and lost some excess weight, and a year later I went to an independent lab and had all of my bloodwork done, all for $129.00 and guess what? No diabetes. I think that Diabetes and other diseases are curable with diet and excersise and that most medical clinics are running a scam on people to try to get them hooked on meds, so that the medical clinics can get kickbacks from the drug manufacturers. I think that it is well known in the medical community that excess blood sugar is a by- product of being overweight, and that if most people will just change their diet and loose the weight, that this will reverse the diabetes. I'm talking about type 2 only . All I know is that it worked for me. I think that by-pass surgery is a good option also, for those that can;t get the weight off. There is no way that I would ever get hooked on those dangerous Diabetic meds that they want you on. Cancer is one of the side effects. I believe that there are alot of natural cures and remedies for diseases out there and the Doctors know about them, however, they don't want people to know.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I was talking to my doctor about this.

She said that I was getting better because I was actually FOLLOWING my diet and exercizing, and most people won't. 

She also said that a lot of people asked if they could have surgery instead.

I think that is why so many doctors do not recommend a change in lifestyle: because they assume the patient will not!

Oh, yes. In time, expect your body to have increasing trouble with keeping your blood sugar steady. Our bodies do NOT function better as we get older! So the problem might return. Eventually.

I found it very helpfull to eat smaller meals and frequent light snacks, and i eat protien at least twice a day. Expecially helpfull was to eat an egg in the morning, along with just one carb exchange. My body is very touchy in the morning, much less so later in the day.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I second Alice. Drop the grains, gain health.


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

I believe that the key to lowering blood sugar is in losing weight. I try to do an Adkins type of diet, or whatever helps me lose weight along with my diet and exercise.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't forget to also stay well hydrated. Drink plenty water to help dilute that thick sugary blood.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Not everyone with type 2 diabetes is overweight and not exercising. I've been amazed at how many truly fit people I know that are insulin resistant especially women. I'm so insulin resistant that they won't give me insulin. I'm ready to get off all of the drugs and see if my body will start working on it's own.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Our family has gotten to a point where we keep no processed foods in the house, very rarely eat out and when we do we look for protein and low carb veggies. We grow all the veggies we eat except celery and onions(and carrots for my guys) and grow our own peaches, strawberries, pears and peaches. We try to eat only meat we have grown (grass fed) or buy from someone that raises theirs this way. We occasionally (holiday) have ham or bacon.

I have type II diabetes and even with a low carb diet, I was having trouble keeping my blood sugar levels low until I read two books "Wheat Belly" and "Stop Alzheimer's Now".
So, after removing ALL grains from my diet, all legumes, eating only low carb veggies and fruit (very small amounts of fruit and mostly berries) not eating sugar (other than the natural amounts in fruit) in it's natural form of any kind, including stevia and not eating any artificial form of sugar, now most of my reading are in the normal range. The readings are from 100 to 111. I have always had trouble with morning-fasting readings but now instead of 200 they are usually around 130. I also drink no milk, not even raw, but do eat hard cheeses, small amounts of yogurt and soft goat cheeses.

One thing that is recommended to diabetics a lot is peanut butter. Even though we made our own peanut butter which had no added oils, salt or sweetener, it would still make my blood sugar level rise, so I don't eat peanuts or peanut butter which is, after all, a Legume so that makes sense.

The book "Stop Alzheimer's Now!" by Bruce Fife, N.D. has great info about blood sugar and what all it effects. So much in the book that is helpful for diabetics.

Please feel free to message me if you'd like more info on any of this or about either of the books.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Are you talking about type 1 or type 2 diabetes? What do you consider high , and for how long??I would talk to a Diatician.This is nothing to mess around with.I hate to say it,but my guess is most answers you 'll get are not from a professionel.Please don't flame me,but that is my opinon.It just happens but my husband is a very brittle type 1,and can go from a 38 bloodsugar to close to 400 in one day, and he eats right gets plenty of exercise checks his blood 5to 6 times a day , and that for 33 years .so I am familiar with diabetes.sorry to be so wordy


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

As long as you are not an insulin dependent diabetic from childhood, you can usually control blood sugar by simply cutting drastically down on carbohydrate consumption. Eat fats like real butter, eggs, macadamia nuts, black olives, etc. Eat protiens-- meats. Eat veggies that grow above the ground. Fruits should be cut way down to only avocadoes until you get the glucose under control then start adding berries and melons while watching the glucose. Grains should be avoided as well as sugar or it's cousins. And avoid aspartame.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

Loquat leaf tea( LOQUAT LEAVES), Mulberry leaf tea (Mulberry Leaf Tea: Diabetes/weight loss | Letha's Asian Health Secrets)


----------

